# Daves Journal.



## camarosuper6 (Mar 2, 2004)

Well its finally here (not that anyone cares). 

Heres my workout schedule.

Monday: Chest/Triceps (Max OT)
Tue: AM: Back and Biceps
        PM: Shoulders/Traps

Wed: Legs/Cavs/Forearms (MAX OT)

Thur: Chest/Back/Biceps (6-10 reps)
Fri:     Shoulders/Triceps/Forearms/Cavs (6-10)


Its a Max OT style workout for most of the week, then the last two days I basically get 6 to 10 reps.


Here we go.




Monday: Chest/Triceps


Flat Bench Press:
1. 245 X 7
2. 255 X 5
3. 255 X 4

Incline Dumbell Press:
1. 90 X 6
2. 95 X 5

Dips:
1 Set to failure 



Triceps:

Lying Extensions (Skull Crushers)
1. 55 (both sides of curl bar) X 7
2. 60 X 4
3. 60 x 4

Pushdowns:
(this is all the weight I can put on the tricep machine)
1. 150 X 6
2. 150 X 6
3. 150 X 8 


Post Workout : 

20 min after:
45 grams whey
1 serving Swole V2
8oz grape juice

1 hour:

Salad with veggie pizza (thin crust)
55 grams of Pro Blend


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 2, 2004)

Day 2 (AM Workout)

Back and Biceps


Pullups X 50
7 sets 7 

Bent Rows:

1) 225 X 6
2) 245 X 4

PullDowns:
1) 240 X 4

Cable Rows:
1) 200 x 6
2) 220 X 6

V-Bar Pull Downs:

1) 220 X 4

Biceps:

Straight Bar Curls: 

1) 115 X 6
2) 115 x 5

Standing Alt/Dumbell Curls:
1) 50 x 4
2  50 x 3 

Post workout :
45 grams whey
1 scoop swole

35 minutes later
Pro Blend (75 grams blended protein)
1 yogurt (40 grams carbs/9 grams protein)


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Dave,
 Cool you started a journal!! See that you are a Spurs fan. That is my second favorite team, grew up with the Admiral as my favorite player but I have to love my home town team the Sac Kings. I saw the spurs beat the kings last month  I wouldn't mind if the spurs lost just 4 games a year (all to the kings) while the kings won all their games. Well I'll be watching your journal. Are you going to post your stats??
Thanks!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 3, 2004)

YES IM A HUGE SPURS FAN!  Good to see someone else with some appreciation 

My stats.. well, I dont do body measurements for the simple fact I dont feel like it.  I will post my ht, weight and my progress as far as weight goes though.  


I am 6'3 weigh 214. 
Waist is about 34 1/2.

Heres my Wednesday workout. Max 0T.

Shoulders/Traps

Dumbell Press:

1) 75 x6
2) 80 x 6
3. 85 x 6

Side Laterals:
1) 30 x 8
2) 35 x 6
3) 35 x 5

Bent Raises:
1) 45 x 8
2) 50 x 6

Shrugs :
110) failure
110) failure


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey, funny avi,


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 3, 2004)

Heh.. whuts UP greek.  Stop by and say hi on Yahoo sometime, Im always on doing homework


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 4, 2004)

Thursday:

Legs AM
Cavs PM




Squats: ( all the way down!)
1: 325 x 4
2: 325 x 4

Leg Press: 
1) 6 plates x 6
2) 6 plates plus a 25 on each side x 4

Lunges:
1) with 60lb dumbells x 4

Ham Curls:
150 x 6
170 x 6


----------



## P-funk (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice squats bro.....good numbers all round..keep up the good work!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks, appreciate that.  Although I do have to admit I use the Smith machine for Squats. I always have, ever since I hurt my lower back playing basketball in highschool, I used the smith machine because of a recommendation from a coach. (Now I realize that his advice is very controversial, and I probably should be doing regular squats, but I am honestly afraid with no spotter around to help).


Anyways... heres my friday workout, my last of the week before two days of nice rest and unfortunatley work. 


Friday: Upper Body/Calvs (not to failure, within one or two reps of failure)

Chest: Seated Press
1) 195 x 10
2) 210 x 8
3) 210 x 8 

Upright Rows ( on curl bar)
1) 25 x 10
2) 35 x 10
3) 35 x 8

Dumbell Press :
1) 60 x 10
2) 60 x 10
3) 60 x 8

Pull ups (30 second rest)
1) 6
2) 6
3) 6

Cable Curls:
1) 95 x 10
2) 95 x 8
3) 95 x 8

Rope Extensions:
1) 150 x 8
2) 150 x 8
3) 150 x 8 (Failure)

Calvs Standing Press x 3 (all the weight)
Cavls seated press x 3  (275)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok, Sunday about 3:30, I decided that the extra day I did Friday really didnt do much for me.  If my strength increases by Monday I may do bi's tri's and calvs on Friday, seeing they are smaller parts and possibly quicker to recover.  Tonight is my last night of work for the week. (WHEW). 


Next week will be a repeat routine.  Saturday I lagged on my diet big time.  Today, I am eating tons of good food and tons of protein.  Cant wait for Monday mornings workout.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Weeks Schedule:

Monday: Chest/Triceps/Calvs
Tue:  Back/Biceps
Wed: Shoulders/Traps/Forearms
Thur: Legs
Fri: Biceps/Triceps/Calvs


All exercises are MAX OT style.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2004)

Good lifts Camero - 

5 days in a row seems pretty intense with the MaxOT sytle.....Are you taking Sat/Sun off ??

I see you are taking SwoleV2.   How do you like it??  How much are you taking and when?    I have some but haven't tried it yet.

Keep up the good work!
 
YM


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Yellow!  I am taking the SwoleV2, and I think its pretty good, my pumps are pretty close to the same as creatine monohydrate, but slightly better.  Actually, I am going back to creatine HSC by AST (the same people who do the MAX OT program) because so far it has given me the best results so far. (At least IMO)

I take the swole 45 min prior to workout, directly after and SOMETIMES 2 or 3 hours later.

And yes, the MAX OT is very intense, but to be honest, of ALL the programs I have tried (and I think I have tried all of them), this one has worked best for me, and I also ENJOY training this style the best.  

Doing programs like HST and Dual Factor ( which are both good programs) I had certain problems with both of them.  For HST, I actually felt a lot more drained and didnt look forward to my workouts as much because it was more endurance like training to me.  Programs like Dual Factor which dont have you go to failure, but one or two reps shy, is really REALLY hard for me to judge progress.  Failure represents a specific place that I know, going "just short" of failure makes things more difficult the next workout to judge how many reps I should do, and so forth.

MAX OT is intense, but brief. I am in and out of the gym usually in 40 minutes, sometimes 50 but no longer than one hour at the absolute MOST.  My training is intense, heavy and I go to failure each exercise.  I know their is much data that suggests you do not need to go to failure to get growth, and that it can burn out your CNS, but personally I get burnt out a lot more trying to train each bodypart 2 or 3 times per week NOT going to failure. Training 4 or 5 bodyparts on a single session takes a hell of a lot more out of me than training intense for one or two bodyparts.

Of course this is just my opinion.  My actual plan of action on this MAX OT cycle is to do two weeks 4- 6 reps, then the next two 6-8, then back to 4- 6 and repeat.  This way I get a little variety.  But I will probably never train another way again, at least for quite some time because my results on this program are by far the best. (For me at least)

Anyways... heres how today's workout went.



Chest:

Bench Press:
1) 255 x 6
2) 265 x 4
3) 265 x 5 ( with help from spotter on last rep)

Incline Press:
1) 95 x 5
2) 95 x 5

Weight Dips:
1) 70 lbs x 6
2) 70 lbs x 5 1/2

Triceps:

Lying Extensions:
1) 60 ( on both sides of cambered bar) x 6 (with help of spotter)
2) 60 x 5 (spotter)

One Arm Pushdowns:
1) 70 x 6
2) 70 x 5


It was a great and intense workout.  

BTW, it was also the first time I have ever tried weight dips. I went to a BB store and got a belt with a chain to hook up weights for about 20 bucks and I LOVED THEM!  It totally upped the intensity of my chest and triceps routine!

Heres to tommorrows workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2004)

Camaro - 

Thanks for the details  

I'll follow your journal to see how things progress for you.

 
YM


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 9, 2004)

Glad I can be of assistance 

Todays workout was an exausting one. I usually add deadlifts to my back workout every other week, but I didnt delete any of my current exercises.  I think I overtrained back a little, so next time I put in deadlifts, I may take out pull ups or another exercise, because I was much to exausted by the time biceps rolled around and worked out 10 min over the hour, which is way too long for me.


Tue:
Back/Biceps

Deadlifts: (After extensive 10 min warm up)

1) 345 x 6
2) 355 x 6

Pull ups x 50  (over 7 sets)

Bent Rows:
1) 235 x 4
2) 235 x 4

Pull Downs:
1) 230 x 4
2) 230 x 4 (barely)

Cable Rows:
1) 240 x 6

V-Bar Pull Downs:
1) 240 x 4

Biceps:
Straight Bar Curls

1) 125 x 6
2) 125 x 4 1/2

Standing Alternate Dumbell Curls:
1) 50 x 6
2) 50 x 4 1/2

Good workout, but too exausting.  Need to take out some back exercises when doing deadlifts.

    Current weight 212 1/2


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok.... my supps from www.massnutrition.com have finally arrived.

My official pre/post workout formula.

Pre workout- 45 min before gym.
2 Dymetadrine Extremes
25-40 grams whey
20-30 grams simple carbs (granola bar or something similar)

Post workout:
2 scoops VP2 Isolate Whey
1 Multivitamin
1 Vitamin E
1 scoop Creatine/with 8-12 oz Juice


30 minutes later:

1 bowl oatmeal w/sugar
55 grams (2 scoops) Pro Complex


1 Hour later
complete meal with 50 -75 grams protein
75-100 grams of carbs
1 scoop creatine


Daily I eat around:

225-300 grams of protein
300 to 350 grams of Carbs, using a slight cycling approach.
Fat varies a lot anywhere from 30 grams to 80 grams

My stats: 6'3 213 lbs
Waist 34-35

I dont post exact measurements online, but I will post them during my first layoff period 8 weeks into the MAX OT program.

My weekly schedule is now permanent:

Mon: Chest/Triceps
Tue:  Back/Biceps/Forearms
Wed: Shoulders/Traps
Thur: Legs
Fri: Calvs/Abs

I did not enjoy doing the AM/PM workout, so I decided to do each bodypart only once a week.

2 weeks I do positive failure at 4-6 reps, the following 2 weeks I do positive failure with 6-8 reps. Positive failure as in no less than the lower number, no higher than the high number, and no forced reps.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 10, 2004)

Wed

Shoulders and Traps

Dumbell Press: (It is TRULY a pain in the ass to get the dumbells from my lap to above my shoulders)

1) 85 x 6
2) 90 x 5
3) 90 x 4

Side Laterals:
1) 35 x 6
2) 35 x 6
3) 35 x 5

Rear Laterals:
1) 50 x 8
2  55 x 6

Shrugs:
2 sets of the highest dumbells (110's) to complete failure, which is around 15.

Post Workout: 2 scoops VP2
2 scoops creatine

1 hour later: 
55g Pro Complex w/multivitamin
Vitamin E
Complete Meal


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 11, 2004)

Leg Day

Squats:
1) 315 x 6
2) 315 x 5
3) 315 x 4

Leg Press:
1) 6 plates plus 25 x 4
2) same

Lunges: 60 lb dumbells x 6

Ham Curls:
1) 170 x 6
2) 180 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

Things are looking good in your journal!!

I think I'm going to break open my Swole next week


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 17, 2004)

So far this week no workouts, been mildly sick.   Its about the 8 week time anyway for my week off, guess Ill take it a little early.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

Monday, March 29 I will be fortunate enough to be a tester for LeptiGen Mass.  

I will be consuming roughly 3,200 calories per day (just a bit above maintenence)

My schedule will be as such:

Mon: Chest/Shoulders/Tri
Tue: Back/Bi/Forearms
Wed: Legs
Thur: Chest/Shoulders/Tri
Fri: Back/Bi/Forearms


I will be training in the 6-8 rep range the first workout( Mon/Tue/Wed) and the 10-12 rep range second workout (Thur/Fri).

I will post my pics, stats and complete weight training and eating log starting Monday, so if your interested in this product, lets do this babyeee!


----------

